# Be aware property agencies don't buy property database from strangers!



## Mindaugas (Jul 27, 2009)

Dear Property agents and all who are doing similar business,

I would like to inform that in Bangkok i was contacted by Thai lady name XXXXXXXXXXXXXX, she offering to buy property database with more than 5000 listing for only 20,000 THB. She said that she use to work in CBRE before and because she will married soon she would like to sell experience which she collect many years.
At first it look great deal, but later when i check it out with my friends who do the same business, they told that she already contacted them also, and one of my friend already bought it. He pay only 14,000 THB for her "exclusive database".

Please be aware everyone to not lose your money!

Regards
Mindaugas


----------



## kevin82nd (Dec 17, 2009)

*agent*



Mindaugas said:


> Dear Property agents and all who are doing similar business,
> 
> I would like to inform that in Bangkok i was contacted by Thai lady name XXXXXXXXXXXXXX, she offering to buy property database with more than 5000 listing for only 20,000 THB. She said that she use to work in CBRE before and because she will married soon she would like to sell experience which she collect many years.
> At first it look great deal, but later when i check it out with my friends who do the same business, they told that she already contacted them also, and one of my friend already bought it. He pay only 14,000 THB for her "exclusive database".
> ...


Good infos.. thank you !!... I'm a real estate agent myself.. based in Bangkok.. Where is your zoning ?.. XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX .. let me know if you need cobroker ..


----------



## Mindaugas (Jul 27, 2009)

kevin82nd said:


> Good infos.. thank you !!... I'm a real estate agent myself.. based in Bangkok.. Where is your zoning ?.. XXXXXXXXXXXXX .. let me know if you need cobroker ..


Hi Kevin,

Yes you're welcome, will send you all exclusive offers which i have

Mindaugas


----------



## dizzydee (Dec 18, 2009)

hi guys , 
im new to this forum, currently have some great investment opportunities for anyone looking out for some in bangkok. will be great if we can share contacts. I have friends always looking out for property to buy/rent,will refer whenever possible

cheers


----------



## Mindaugas (Jul 27, 2009)

dizzydee said:


> hi guys ,
> im new to this forum, currently have some great investment opportunities for anyone looking out for some in bangkok. will be great if we can share contacts. I have friends always looking out for property to buy/rent,will refer whenever possible
> 
> cheers


Hi there,

If any of your friends are interested in Resorts or hotels let me know. I have many for sale around Thailand and few frezzed, not finished yet with the debt. Small deals i'm not very interested as it waste too much time.

Regards
Mindaugas


----------



## dizzydee (Dec 18, 2009)

Mindaugas,

hotels and resorts not at the moment but with regards to land,houses possibly.Will keep u posted 

regards. 



QUOTE=Mindaugas;219144]Hi there,

If any of your friends are interested in Resorts or hotels let me know. I have many for sale around Thailand and few frezzed, not finished yet with the debt. Small deals i'm not very interested as it waste too much time.

Regards
Mindaugas[/QUOTE]


----------

